

Acer C720 Chromebook Review - dnissley
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/23/4948120/acer-c720-chromebook-review

======
imaffett
Co-worker got one and installed Cruton on it. Haven't gotten dual monitors to
work (mirrored only), but am really impressed with it right now.

------
colingrussing
This is very exciting

